

29 Things Young Designers Need To Know - strandev
http://pixelnoir.tumblr.com/post/2911778658/29-things-young-designers-need-to-know-i-agree

======
vitovito
Source, from an insert in the January 2011 issue in HOW magazine:
[http://blog.howdesign.com/how-magazine/rules-to-live-work-
by...](http://blog.howdesign.com/how-magazine/rules-to-live-work-by/)

